
How to Undo Gender Stereotypes in Math - pattusk
https://www.wired.com/story/how-to-undo-gender-stereotypes-in-math-with-math/
======
grawprog
>I worked hard to be successful, but that “success” was one that was deﬁned by
society. It was about grades, prestigious universities, tenure. I tried to be
successful according to existing structures and a blueprint handed down to me
by previous generations of academics.

>I was, in a sense, successful: I looked successful. I was, in another sense,
not successful: I didn’t feel successful. I realized that the values marking
my apparent “success” as deﬁned by others were not really my values. So I
shifted to finding a way to achieve the things I wanted to achieve according
to my values of helping others and contributing to society, rather than
according to externally imposed markers of excellence.

What does this have to do with being a woman in particular? This sounds like
burnout to me.

------
finnthehuman
>However, for a long time I wasn’t interested in these questions. [...] When I
finally did start thinking about being a woman, the aspect that struck me was:
Why had I not felt any need to think about it before? And how can we get to a
place where nobody else needs to think about it either?

Glaring unacknowledged question: What did the people who came before her do to
lay a groundwork where those questions didn't have to be at the front of her
mind? And what changed?

